# greys



## feastmaker2014 (Apr 2, 2014)

what is the trick to finding greys I have been out for years and have never found a grey. ?


----------



## pbwv (Apr 9, 2013)

feast I find few greys usually around the outside of my blacks but just 1 here and there. according to some of the other posts and some legends greys turn yellow after maturity. But I cant say I have ever saw it myself although I do find some yellows where the greys were just a few days later. Good luck!!!


----------



## feastmaker2014 (Apr 2, 2014)

thanks. I always wondered about that. is anyone doin any good finding anything yet .


----------

